# Consequences of Unsubstantiated Accusations Against a Pastor (Presbyterianism)



## Gwallard (Aug 11, 2021)

The question itself is, "What are the consequences of unsubstantiated accusations against a pastor under Presbyterianism?"

The background to the question comes up from Westminster Seminary (East), Lane Tipton and my growing attention to unsubstantiated claims in this world of ours in general. The whole fiasco was a couple years ago by now, and Covid intervening has made it leave most of the student's minds, but I 1) was going to have him the next semester, so the wound was deeper, and 2) now that I have graduated I look back and wonder what even happened. Dr. Tipton was terminated as a professor at Westminster, and although there was widespread belief that he was terminated because of his opposition to Dr. Oliphint's Doctrine of God, WTS said it was because of an unspecified sin that Dr. Tipton had done.

Although the world often accuses simply to cast doubt on the case, I didn't know what to think about the accusation of Dr. Tipton because it came from Christians, and professors I trusted. As the proceeding years have revealed nothing against Dr. Tipton's character, I wonder if there is anything in Presbyterianism that would either 1) allow a presbyter to be exonerated of the claims against his name, 2) censure against the party coming from an unsubstantiated public accusation against a presbyter? In the case of Tipton, it seems like WTS has been vague, and less than helpful, if indeed the presbytery (the Presbytery of Philadelphia, I believe) has investigated the seminary's claims; I have heard nothing from both, but he is still a member of that presbytery in good standing, as far as I can tell. He preaches regularly at Trinity OPC in Easton (can anyone tell me why they're still doing youtube stuff? I know he preaches there just because I see him pop up on youtube with new Trinity sermon videos). [edit] On that note, can anyone help me find some of that public available information about the actions of the presbytery of Philadelphia/ WTS in this case? [edit]

WTS is, unfortunately, a para-church organization, so perhaps censure is really out of the question, but perhaps do you know any other cases within individuals that something like this happened, and the presbytery stepped in? Unsubstantiated accusations are far far too common these days, and Dr. Tipton's is just one example among many, but I ask it 1) because I am curious about the question in general, and 2) because I know enough of this case to apply the principles.

Edits: grammatical corrections and an extra clause detailing my reasoning for posting.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2021)

Dr. Tipton gave my pastor and me a very direct and somewhat unfiltered account of what happened at WTS over dinner this past year. I won't speak for him at this moment. In fact, I'm hesitant to speak at all about this given the fact that we have a WTS faculty member quite active on this board. I will say that my pastor and I were very disturbed, even outraged, by what we heard. I do know that his presbytery investigated and found no evidence whatsoever that Dr. Tipton had sinned, and they subsequently sent a letter of rebuke to the seminary.

EDIT: I have a close friend in Reformed Forum circles, and he sent me this official statement, sent to all presbyteries in the OPC, from Timothy Krizan, the Stated Clerk of the Presbytery of Philadelphia of the OPC: "the Presbytery of Philadelphia found no basis for bringing charges against Dr. Tipton, and that he remains a member of this Presbytery in good and regular standing."

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gwallard (Aug 11, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Dr. Tipton gave my pastor and me a very direct and somewhat unfiltered account of what happened at WTS over dinner this past year. I won't speak for him at this moment. In fact, I'm hesitant to speak at all about this given the fact that we have a WTS faculty member quite active on this board. I will say that my pastor and I were very disturbed, even outraged, by what we heard. I do know that his presbytery investigated and found no evidence whatsoever that Dr. Tipton had sinned, and they subsequently sent a letter of rebuke to the seminary.


Thank you, Taylor. I think I could speak for most everyone in my graduating class that we had our suspicions on that front. I'm trying not to be hesitant in this, but I understand. I'm mostly trying to gather the principles involved here. Besides the potentially horrifying story, I'm trying to learn from it principally. I am not Westminster, and I am not Tipton, nor am I trying to put out a formal accusation against either, (although I trust Tipton more, and have since the beginning) but I am very curious at the silence on both sides for years. I don't think the extent of the silence is good: the name of a man of God, or an institution of God is very important.

All that to say, I'm not trying to get anyone's job in trouble, but as a student I can't help but wonder. Perhaps it was the only thing that the presbytery *could *do in the situation was to send a letter of rebuke (I assume that letter is private, I haven't seen it, at least)? Is that the only recourse in these types of situations? Does it change if the accusing party is an individual, rather than an institution? Those are the types of questions that come to mind.

Biblically, to accuse someone without proper evidence and therefore "prejudicing the good name of our neighbors... especially in public judicature... "etc (WLC 145) is a 9th commandment violation. I don't know how a presbytery deals with that, but I can only imagine if they do not have a system set in place, these days they ought to. Slander may be THE characteristic sin of our age.

Luke 3:14
Soldiers also asked him, “And we, what shall we do?” And he said to them, “Do not extort money from anyone by threats or by false accusation, and be content with your wages.”

Proverbs 19:5
A false witness will not go unpunished,
and he who breathes out lies will not escape.

Proverbs 29:12
12 If a ruler listens to falsehood,
all his officials will be wicked.

Edit: Scriptures added


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2021)

I know precisely nothing about the case you mentioned, nor do I want to. But in terms of the recourse a Presbetery may or may not have, i think you touched on the problem when you mentioned that Westminster are a para-church organisation. As an organisation, who are they accountable to (on earth)? Nobody.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andres (Aug 11, 2021)

So who is going to hold a parachurch organization or independent seminary accountable? Themselves? This is one of many issues with organizations not under the authority of the church.

Edit: Neil above beat me to my own thoughts.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ZackF (Aug 11, 2021)

I don’t know that this is an appropriate topic for discussion here since only 2nd hand information is available and it may involve folks on the board. Things happen and we are not always privy to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2021)

I can't help but ask, why was the letter of rebuke not as public as the charge of sin? That would be just. Maybe it was and other things overshadowed it.? 
*Regardless /moderating. *But it would seem that letter ended the matter. At least for now, and certainly as far as folks not involved like most of us are concerned. We cannot resolve it. So, let's keep this discussion to the general question and drop the specific case of Tipton v. WTS. If that proves to be unmanageable, then moderators will have to close the thread.*/moderating*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwallard (Aug 11, 2021)

ZackF said:


> I don’t know that this is an appropriate topic for discussion here since only 2nd hand information is available and it may involve folks on the board. Things happen and we are not always privy to them.


Perhaps your right, I tried not to make it especially about Tipton v. WTS, but really about accusations with adequate* grounds, and if something doesn't have adequate* grounds, then how Presbyterianism answers.

I'm not quite sure how to post it without my experience.

Edit: changed "right" to "adequate"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 11, 2021)

*/moderating.* Repeat: take the subject to generalities and drop further discussion of WTS/Tiption */moderating*


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2021)

Speaking generally (smiling innocently at the moderators)



Andres said:


> So who is going to hold a parachurch organization or independent seminary accountable?


It seems to me that there are two possible avenues of attack:

1) Bring charges individually in their own church courts. This, of course, would be dependent upon whether the victim would have standing to bring charges in that court.

2) Seek justice from the civil magistrate. Defamation cases are particularly difficult to win, but if the wrong was egregious enough, it could be worth trying. In addition to defamation, perhaps false light invasion of privacy? Might be easier to prove. 

And, of course, there is self help which I don't recommend - social media, or perhaps going Preston Brooks on them in church during a service.


----------



## Gwallard (Aug 11, 2021)

Edward said:


> Speaking generally (smiling innocently at the moderators)
> 
> 
> It seems to me that there are two possible avenues of attack:
> ...


I don't know who Preston Brooks is, but it seems like mostly it's up to the individual who has been accused to do something?


----------



## Ben Zartman (Aug 11, 2021)

A falsely accused Christian has recourse to the best defense: to put the matter into the hands of the Judge of all the Earth, who will surely do right. I have exhausted human recourse in similar circumstances several times, and have left a matter to lie, making sure I'm ready in my heart to forgive if repentance should be shown, and knowing that on Judgment Day everything will be made plain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah, that's a tough one. If the one who was responsible for alleging wrongdoing is in the same presbytery, (in general, not just this case) I think it would be possible to file charges if he does not publicly apologize. If he is in a different presbytery or a different denomination, it would be difficult if not impossible based on what I've seen and heard through the years. 

Sadly, I've seen all kinds of outrageous behavior on Facebook with regard to what can only be described as almost unrestrained attacks. I'm referring to ministers attacking other ministers. Perhaps things are worked out privately in some cases. In some cases they are not.


----------



## Gwallard (Aug 12, 2021)

Ben Zartman said:


> A falsely accused Christian has recourse to the best defense: to put the matter into the hands of the Judge of all the Earth, who will surely do right. I have exhausted human recourse in similar circumstances several times, and have left a matter to lie, making sure I'm ready in my heart to forgive if repentance should be shown, and knowing that on Judgment Day everything will be made plain.





Pilgrim said:


> Sadly, I've seen all kinds of outrageous behavior on Facebook with regard to what can only be described as almost unrestrained attacks. I'm referring to ministers attacking other ministers. Perhaps things are worked out privately in some cases. In some cases they are not.


Thank you for your answers, brothers. I'm sad to hear of these past abuses, but you've encouraged me to be patient under suffering. I'm sad to hear there is little recourse, but we continue entrusting ourselves to him who judges justly. We have recourse to the individual, but more importantly to God himself. 

Perhaps in the future there could be better structures for this, but I wonder about that: social media has not created a new monster, just emboldened and empowered the same slanderous monster. But any wisdom from your situations would be appreciated, the slander that is coming against pastors for Christ's sake is coming, in my opinion, and I would be ready.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 13, 2021)

Gwallard said:


> I don't know who Preston Brooks is, but it seems like mostly it's up to the individual who has been accused to do something?


Preston Brooks was a pro-slavery Southern congressman in pre civil war days who beat Charles Sumner (an anti slavery Northern Senator) nearly to death on the Senate floor for insulting a family member.

He’s an example of taking the law into your own hands.


----------

